# cleaning fake plants



## Tenring (Jun 10, 2019)

What is the easiest way to clean fake plants, bleach soak, vinegar? Trying to scrub the little leaves seems to pull a bunch of leaves apart.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I tried cleaning plastic plants quite a few years ago and used a dilute bleach/water mixture. Unfortunately it must of been too strong as it lightened the color of the plants. Not helpful I know but maybe someone else has some suggestions.

Do you know what type of algae you have?


----------



## Tenring (Jun 10, 2019)

Was brown - now changing to green and almost gone from everything except the fake plants. I think I used bleach many, many years ago but could not remember.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You might want to try some household hydrogen peroxide if you have any handy. Try dabbing on the plants, wait for 5 minutes and try to clean with a toothbrush.

There are also some commercial aquarium plastic plant and ornaments cleaners available but I haven't tried them and don't know what the ingredients in them are.


----------



## Tenring (Jun 10, 2019)

Terrible pic of the guys who want their plants back lol. 
They are very healthy but the pick looks like spots and stuff, if a better pic they look great.


----------

